# SVS sub - Dual subs for stereo



## Mike from Hudson (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello,

My HT system is developing nicely, my mains being a pair of PSB Synchrony One's. No center or surrounds yet. I want to add sub-woofers, and am considering duals for stereo. Some of the SVS subs have high level connections, which I assume are driven from the speaker out binding posts on the AVR.

- If I connect 2 subs via high level inputs, will this give me stereo sub-woofers
- My room is 4000cubic feet: Dual SB12 or dual PB12-NSD

AVR is Integra DTR-9.9.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes, if you connect each sub separately using the Left and Right channel outputs to the subs, but, since low bass is pretty much non-directional (the ears can't easily place where the bass is coming from), It won't make a huge difference. Personally, I would co-locate the subs in a corner to get more db out of them. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Mike from Hudson (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks, 

Does anyone have access to the SB12 or PB12-NSD user manual?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

drdoan said:


> Yes, if you connect each sub separately using the Left and Right channel outputs to the subs, but, since low bass is pretty much non-directional (the ears can't easily place where the bass is coming from), It won't make a huge difference. Personally, I would co-locate the subs in a corner to get more db out of them. Have fun. Dennis


You will still get an spl increase from non co-located subs, it just might not be quite as much. The advantage of running subs in stereo is that if you wish you can run higher crossovers as the location issues becomes less of an issue.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice mains, I love the PSB Synchrony and Imagine lines. I'd recommend using the 9.9's bass management system though as opposed to high level inputs. Cleaner and easier setup and really what the bass management systems were designed for.


----------



## Mike from Hudson (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Snowmanick,

Just set-up my Pioneer plasma screen and watched my first movie last night - Dark Night - what a blast! The mains are spectacular. For the sub-woofers, I want to set them up in stereo, and I'm not sure that setting them up via lfe or line out will allow stereo bass. I'm considering two REL B1 or B2's as the REL's have high level and lfe/line level inputs with separate gain controls for each. Still digging into this.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Mike, which Pioneer Plasma did you get? I absolutely love mine. 

As far as dual subs for stereo output the real big advantage is having two separated to even out the output frequencies. Output of co-locating the subs will yield 6dB more output adding extra headroom.


----------



## Mike from Hudson (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Jon,

We purchased the Elite Kuro Pro-101FD. We couldn't resist the price as it was on close-out, but now after setting it up and watchng our first movie, I don't see how we could have done much better for the money. Love it! 

We've also been in correspondence with SVS, and for our room they recommend the PB12-plus over the SB12. Not sure if I'll want 2 of the PB12's in our family room - although my wife doesn't seem to mind. Although SVS seems to have a solid following and what appears to be a high value product, I do like the REL idea of separate gain controls on their high and low level inputs - at least in principle as I don't know how it works in practice.

We'll probably buy subwoofers in the next 2-4 months.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Mike, I absolutely love my Pro-151FD. I got mine right when the 9G Pioneer Plasmas were released and have never looked back. This is the only television that I've kept for more than a year (going on 2) in the last decade and I am still 100% happy with it!

Anyway, back to the topic...

Dual subwoofers are harder to calibrate properly without interference to one another's response, but the payoff, once you do, is a flatter response than a single sub or two co-located subs would give you.

As far as SVS's recommendation, a ported sub over the sealed sub would yield higher output over a single sub. I personally like sealed subs for their response a bit more, so maybe doing dual sealed will give you the speed/quality you are looking for but the higher output you are looking for. All else fails, you can wait a bit longer until the sealed Ultras come about!!


----------

